# Ken Scharabok



## justin82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a copy of his ebook that they could send me ? I had a copy and when I switched computers it must have went with it . My email is [email protected].

Appreciate any help on this 
Thanks
Justin


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I can't help you, but I think there was a thread about this book. Use the search function on the forum, especially the main HT forum.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

this is the thread to put in a request for the book 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...free-e-book-how-earn-extra-money-country.html


----------



## justin82 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am aware of that thread but since kens passing I was hoping someone here would have a copy. I did not want to revive that thread and have people try the email address to get one .. If a moderator wants to they can merge the threads . 

Thanks for your time
Justin


----------



## justin82 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have found a copy .. If anyone needs one just email me I will be glad to send it to you


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Glad that you found a copy of the book. Nice to offer to share it.


----------



## wannafarm (Jul 9, 2014)

I would love a copy @justin82. However, your PM mailbox is full!


----------



## justin82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Pm box has room again sorry for delays


----------



## LilyCreek (Nov 22, 2020)

Is there any way to put a link to Ken Scharabok’s book to this website?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Why?


----------

